# Honey Pumpkin Pie Spice Jelly



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

All, 

My wife and I made a batch of 50 jars of Honey Pumpkin Pie Spice Jelly and took it to a farmers market in DC. It sold better than our Honey Cinnamon Jelly. It's still to early to tell just how successful it will be but if early sales are an indication we should do pretty well. It is simply, honey, pumpkin pie spice and water with liquid pectin. Use the standard honey jelly recipe and then add the spice. Let me know how it goes. Thanks. 

Jerry


----------

